# Mounting CIFS share, permissions issue.  Never mind.  Solved

## 1clue

Hi.

I have a CIFS mount permissions issue, and I'm not really that good with this sort of thing.

I have a Windows box which is sharing a directory. The share's access is limited to a single Windows user whose sole function is to be permissions for this share.

I have a headless Linux box which has the directory mounted. The mount specifies the Windows user to log in as.

As a user on the Linux system, I can 'sudo touch something' and get a 'something' file on the share. As a normal user I can't create a file.

I have a nonhuman login on the Linux box (a service running as non-root user who can't log in) which is trying to read and write the shared directory.

I need the service user to be able to read and write this directory, and I need a human user to be able to read and write it, hopefully without changing anything on the Windows side. Making the directory world-writable on the network is very bad.

I've briefly caused the share to be read/write for everyone, and suddenly things work fine. Again, this is not acceptable. I need to fix this on the Linux side if possible.

Thanks.Last edited by 1clue on Mon Sep 16, 2013 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

What are the Unix permissions on the directory where you cannot touch something?

----------

## 1clue

Sorry I didn't get back.  I found a better FM to R.  Sorry I didn't think of the best search terms before posting.

Man page sucks, google works fine.

----------

